# Need help on a scope



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Alright guys. I want to put a scope on my 22-250 to punch holes out to 500 yards max. I would like to be able to adjust the MOA with out having to unscrew caps, but it's not that big of a deal. I'm looking to spend about $350 max. Quality is important to me which will be a little hard on that budget.
Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I may have a Nikon Monarch 6.5-20x40 with fine crosshairs and turrets I'd be willing to part with for that if you're interested. (1/8 MOA clicks)

It's a good scope but I've upgraded to a Leupy.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How old is it, and how much shooting have you done with it?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

uuummm, I think it's 9 or 10 years old. I'd have to check for sure, but I've killed plenty of prairie vermin with it. I have the box and everything if you desire it. Just an option for you.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Check out Sightrons SII 4-16x42. It has target knobs and 1/8 moa adjustment. All for around 350 if you look around


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

.223-beni said:


> Check out Sightrons SII 4x16. It has target knobs and 1/8 moa adjustment. All for around 350 if you look around


Fixed 4x by 16mm?????

:wink:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anybody have an opinion on the Nikon Coyote special or the Nikon m-223 3-12x42 sf?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy. said:


> I may have a Nikon Monarch 6.5-20x40 with fine crosshairs and turrets I'd be willing to part with for that if you're interested. (1/8 MOA clicks)
> 
> It's a good scope but I've upgraded to a Leupy.


Hmmmm. I'd say downgraded. 

I've not seen the two scopes you mentioned papapete, my Nikons are Buckmasters and Monarchs, and they are great scopes.

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a really good deal from a guy on ebay like a year and a half ago on a new 3-12x42 Nikon Monarch. With shipping and the cost of the scope it was still less than the $350 you are looking to spend. I love the Monarch and might pick up another one very soon. If you want, go ahead and pm me and I'll find the guys username.

Also, I think that the Nikon Coyote scopes are a Buckmasters with a few features added on.


----------

